# ارجو المساعدة في طريقة حساب الهورس باور (horsepower) لمحرك السيارة



## zaher11122 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اريد طريقة حساب الهورس باور (horsepower) لي اي سيارة بطريقة المبسطه, كنت اعرف الطريقة من زمان بس نسيت وطريقة هي حساب سرعة الانطلقة لسيارة مثال : السرعة من 0 الى 140 في خلال 15ثانية وبعدين نقسم او نضرب ارقام وهذا الي ما اعرفه
ارجو من يعرف الطريقة يعطينا مثال واضح للاستفادة

وشكرا​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو الاطلاع علي هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175262.html


----------



## zaher11122 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> ارجو الاطلاع علي هذا الموضوع
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175262.html




اشكرك على الرد ولكن لم اجد الجواب المطلوب اما الرابط يوجد فيه شرح طويل ورموز واشياء اخرى, وانا اريد طريقة حساب الهورس باور بنفسك يعني عندك سيارة وتريد تعرف الهورس باور بغض النظر عن الهورس باور الي مكتوب من الوكالة لانه يمكن انته عملت تزويد للمحرك ونته تريد تعمل هورس باور تست ولا يوجد الجهاز الخاص الي موجود في الورشات فطريقة الوحيده انك تاخذ قياس لسرعتك مثال من الصفر الى مائة واربعين في عشرين ثانية فالان توجد طريقة حسابية تستخدم لمعرفت الهورس باور وهذا الحساب الي انا اريده.


----------



## hooold (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Watts to torque conversion can be mathematically derived from the below formula


----------



## hooold (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ويمكنك مراجعة هذا الرابط سوف تستفيد منه:

Calculating Horsepower, RPM, and Torque


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم في المشاركة رقم 3 : 
.

*b.h.p = plAn *X* no.of cylinders *​ *b.h.p = brake horse power*​ *p = meaneffective pressure*​ *l = length of stroke *​ *A= cross section area of cylinder *​ *n = no. of working strokes/min*​
الهورس بور هو :*b.h.p*

كما ان الرابط الذي وضعه لك الاخ الكريم : *hooold* به نفس القانون بوحدات اخري ، وهو رابط مفيد جدا ، يشكر عليه الاخ الكريم ، فاختر ما شئت .


----------



## لورنس بغداد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

تتبع هذه المعادلة يا اخي الكريم ويعطيك الهورس بور الى اي سيارة​

H.p=(( متوسط الضغط الفعال * مساحة سطح المكبس* طول الشوط* سرعة المحرك* عدد اسطوانات المحرك))\3300

متوسط الضغط الفعال يؤخذ من الشركة المصنعة 

200 *165= 3300 
اقصد ب 200 هو مايرفعه الحصان لمسافة 165 قدم في الثانية

​​خير الناس من نفع الناس
​


----------



## haghelal (28 يونيو 2013)

صدقت . أخى الكريم " خير الناس من نفع الناس " جزاك الله خيرآ خيo


----------



## وادي الصدر (1 سبتمبر 2014)

اخ زاهر السلام عليكم
الطريقه سهله،،،،،،،،،،،الطريقه المثاليه هي عن طريق الداينو
الطريقه الثانيه هي كالتالي
1-كل سياره يكتب قوة المكينه بالحصان
2-كل سياره لها وزن معين
لو قمت باضافة اي قطعه تزويد سيكون معروف كم تضيف للسياره من جصان
لو قمت بتخفيف وزن السياره تتبع الطريقه التاليه
*سياره عليها محرك 320 حصان .. ووزنها 1560 كغ .
المعادلة:
قسم الأحصنة على الوزن . 320 تقسيم 1560 = (( 0.205 )).
الآن ماهو الوزن الذي يتوقع إزالته من السيارة ( فمثلا لو ازلت تقريبا 200 كغ .
الآن إطرح الوزن المتوقع إزالته من وزن السيارة الاصلي . 1560 - 200 = (( 1360)) كغ .
الآن قسم عدد الأحصنة على الوزن الجديد . 320 تقسيم 1360 = (( 0.235)) .
هذا الناتج إضربه بالوزن الأصلي . 0.235 ضرب 1560 = 366 حصان .
أي أن المحصلة التي حصلت عليها من إزالة الوزن ( تعادل ) إضافة 46 حصان الى محرك السيارة ..*
ارجوا اني افدتك.............تحياتي


----------

